

Gotta love those iOS 8 bugs - nicklo
http://m.imgur.com/Si7RJbw

======
vezycash
Its called reachability.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3CTKI6pRlQ](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3CTKI6pRlQ)

------
alexbosworth
Did you double tap the home button? It's a feature of iPhone 6

